# Frontosa region ID.



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

so after looking for neolamprologus tretocephalus at 5 shops for about 2 months i gave in and got 2 fronts. they were on sale from 29.99 down to $20. when i asked what species of frontosa the guy said " its just a plain frontosa" -_- so, I'm not sure if you can tell what part of lake tang they are from when juvenile but, heres a pic any help would be awesome. thx in advance. *w3


----------



## 92pulseRS (Sep 22, 2010)

well lake tang is 450 miles long, and im almost positive that frontosas are more common in burundi and zambia.


----------

